# Column feeding plants



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thread on this topic

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/33-plants/876457-so-called-heavy-root-feeders-fact-fiction.html

It shows while most plants do best with both root/water column dosing, most plants also do just fine with water column dosing. Anubias, java fern, mosses, bucephalandra, and even some cryptocoryne varieties like becketti petchii can be attached to hardscape like wood or rock and rely mostly on getting ferts from the water column.


----------

